# crazy



## cavbaby (Jul 29, 2013)

i have been with my wife for 5 years we have two kids together. she started working about a year ago and from that point on she was different. about 3 months ago she started going out after work. she would get drunk and call me and i would go pick her up. i thought she had a drinking problem. turned out about a month ago i woke up and she never came home from work. i found her she came home and asked for a desperation. i pleaded with her to stay she didn't. she came back a few days later and was gonna work it out but admitted to me she had an affair. she left two days later and continued to see that guy. she came back 5 days later and was home for a week we went to counseling and she left for good july 4th. i did every thing i could to get her back. i found out she left me for a a guy that flips burgers and is hideous and happens to be a felon on parole. she has no intention of reconciliation at this point but still wants me to help her all the time and talk to me and be my friend. I went on like that until today but finally told her no. i cant be friends and just want to be left alone. i think she is confused. she has told me many times. i'm better looking more successful and a great guy and a great dad. why would she go to such a loser and want to drag my kids along for the ride. I did my best to reconcile and work it out but she is unwilling. she is going down a bad road and doesn't see it coming. i fear for her safety and i still love her. i guess to add insult to injury is i have to go to the doctor and get tested because i think she could have gave me something. I cant even move on at this point and date because i'm unsure of this aspect. i just wanna move on now but im afraid for my kids and i cant seem to stop loving her no matter how much she hurts me.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Its time for you to worry about you and your kids - never mind her. Shes making a mess of her life and you are being dragged down with her. Go no contact. Get to a doctor and find out if she passed something on to you. Any person who would do that to someone else is not worth the energy spent on worrying. Shes not concerned about you so its time for you to stand up and focus on yourself and your kids.

Don't worry about dating at this point. There will be time for that later. Get yourself physically and mentally healthy first.

I'm really sorry about what is happening to you - it really stinks. Keep reading and posting here - this place will help you so much.


----------



## CEL (May 7, 2013)

Well you got the gift that keeps giving...hope the doctor helps you out. Look up the 180 it can help you.

1. No more texts about anything except kids or money.

2. No more I love you.

3. No more helping her out unless it directly affects the kids.

4. No more hugs.

5. No more friendship

If she was a guy who did an equivalent betrayal you would have no doubt they were not your friend. You keep giving and she keeps taking how do you want to be her pet dog?


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

You said it yourself, she's headed down a bad road and can't see it.... So step out of her way and let her experience the club life she thought would be better. OK. She didn't want a husband, she didn't want to work it out, she wanted to go party and leave her daughter with a stay at home husband and someone who would beg her to come home each night. 

So what do you think you should stop doing first?????


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

If you follow this list, you will feel like a whole new man and ready to face this seemingly bitter new reality within a few weeks. Just don't slip. Don't skip and don't backtrack. Follow it to the T. Everything else will just fall into place naturally.

*Synthetic's 10 Commandments*:

1. Read this link - *Just Let Them Go*

2. Follow the following rules: *The 180 degree rules*

3. Read this short book in the next 24 hours: *No More Mr. Nice Guy
* 
4. Separate all finances and stop supporting her 'single' lifestyle

5. Book a counseling appointment ASAP

6. Doesn't matter how you do it, but *sweat the pain of anxiety out*. Treadmills are your best friend. Use them. This is very important: You need to physically feel spent before you hit bed every night. 

7. Think a lot, read a lot, and cry as needed - This particular link should be open in your browser at all times and read multiple times: *DO YOU LOVE TO BE NEEDED, OR NEED TO BE LOVED?*

8. Find your social worth by socializing with as many people as possible (females work better). Spend time with friends, but don't just settle for your circle of friends. This is the best time to make new ones and feel attractive/attracted. You're not looking for sex or a relationship. You're looking for natural human attraction between you and others.

9. Do whatever it takes to go on a trip that involves a long flight, preferably to a country where English or your first language is not spoken

10. Start living an 'overly' fun life without feeling any guilt. This is the hardest task ahead. It's important to wash the guilt out of yourself once you have realized where it originates from via all the reading and counseling you've done.


----------

